# IT salary



## Constanca (Jan 27, 2010)

For sometimes my partner and I are thinking to relocate to Cyprus. I would like to know what would be the average salary for Linux Administrator and Server Administrator. We would also like to know , in an average , costs of living per month. What salary shall we look for to have enough for rent and expenses?
Sorry, I don't have time to search some answers on this forum.
I will appreciated your help.

Sincerely, 
Constanca


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Constanca said:


> For sometimes my partner and I are thinking to relocate to Cyprus. I would like to know what would be the average salary for Linux Administrator and Server Administrator. We would also like to know , in an average , costs of living per month. What salary shall we look for to have enough for rent and expenses?
> Sorry, I don't have time to search some answers on this forum.
> I will appreciated your help.
> 
> ...



As all of these things have been covered many many times on this forum please make the effort to find some time to read the threads so that we are not constantly repeating ourselves.
Once you have read the threads on jobs, cost of living etc we will happy to answer any other questions you have.

Thank you

Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Constanca said:


> For sometimes my partner and I are thinking to relocate to Cyprus. I would like to know what would be the average salary for Linux Administrator and Server Administrator. We would also like to know , in an average , costs of living per month. What salary shall we look for to have enough for rent and expenses?
> Sorry, I don't have time to search some answers on this forum.
> I will appreciated your help.
> 
> ...


Have a look on EURES European job mobility portal on the sticky thread. There are no administrators posts at the moment and only 13 IT related posts currently advertised ranging from web developers at 1200euros a month, software engineers at 1800 and AMX programmer at 3100 (but PhD required) and also a JAVA programmer at 1400euros. This should give you a rough idea of salaries. You'd struggle at the lower end - anything over 1500 (slightly above the national average) should allow you to live reasonably comfortably if you have no dependents.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

[email protected]:~$ make search
make: *** No rule to make target `search'. Stop.
[email protected]:~$


----------

